# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  3 Monate YEAH !!!

## juli12l

ja genau das ist der plan   :Big Smile: 
also ich habe genug geld um mit billigflieger und billiger unterkunft oder zelten an jeden beliebigen spot fr 3 ganze monate zu bleiben!!   september, oktober, november 

 das ist ziemlich cool  :Smile: 

also mein ziel ist es mich in der zeit so weit wie mglich in der welle zu entwickeln. was ich kann ist n wasserstart und ne halse bei 1000bft (karpathos) aber hab halt keine nennenswerten wave erfahrungen, aber genau darum geht es ja !



 wichtig ist mir natrlich
1. sehr viel wind und
2. ein spot der nach drei monaten tglich trainieren noch nicht langweilig ist und mir immernoch angst einjagt.  :Big Smile: 

also ne idee ist zb. mauritius  : ) .. wobei ich halt gerne mehr wind htte (november 65%...da geht mehr)

zb. in brasilien jeri, prea, sao miguel hat viel wind : )  ..  aber die wellen sehen irgendwie nicht wiklich fetzig aus

ja und halt alles was es so an kanaren gibt : )  ... wobei in den windstatistiken halt auch mal 40, 50 oder 60% fr mindestens einen der monate steht..und nur jeden 2. tag surfen hat halt schon entzugserscheinungen zur folge ;-)

andere berlegungen waren: sdafrika, marokko, irland, schottland sowas...



ich hoffe es gibt jemanden der mein dilemma versteht und mir ein paar tips geben kann wo und wie ich drei monate voll power geben kann. freue mich ber jede erfahrung und jede idee!
danke freunde  :Big Smile:

----------


## Syncro

falls jeri kommst, must dich melden... bin da ab dem 10.September... wenn sich jemand fragt, warum ich das sage: ich wollts euch nur reinpressen
:P
mfg martin

----------


## tigger1983

vielleicht sind ja die cap verde noch was fr dich...
Oder du solltest evtl. ab und an den spot wechseln... Auch wenn du bei stark wind ohne welle berlebst. Ist das bei ein bisschen mehr welle schon was anderes. Also ich wrde da nicht gleich mit wellen > 2m einsteigen... Knnte teuer werden  :Wink: 
vielleicht ein monat dort und den nchsten woanders...

----------


## Miko

Hey! Lange nichts gehrt. Du hast ne Nachricht, schau mal rein und melde dich!

----------

